# How many Lady Hunters are here ??



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

I tried posting this in the Bowhunting room, with little response...........I thought maybe I was in the wrong place.........us ignorant men, sometimes can't see the obvious, LOL 

I'm trying to get a "head count" put together of sorts...........trying to figure out if we really have a decrease in Ladies in the woods......or if something else is going on.........

The reason this has come to pass, is there is a Ladies Hunting room over at Realtree......and it has really seemed to die off in the past year or so........and I've run into it at another message board as well................is there something I'm missing, or are the Ladies just not getting out in the woods anymore ??


----------



## boyntosj (Jan 13, 2004)

I bowhunt deer and hogs. I use a shotgun for turkey.

Jennifer


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*I started last year.*

I have had a compound bow for a few years, but went on my first hunt last year. Bad start for me, I didn't even see any deer. I also got my husband the advid shot gun hunter into bow hunting last year. He got 2 bucks. The first one by the time I found it had been taken by someone else,
the second was a real nice 11 point buck.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I too hunt as well as shoot 3d archery. I think there are just as many women in the woods hunting, but you will find that women are sparatic (sp) as far as chatting on these sites. Women who have hunted will always continue to hunt, but women are also wives, mothers, full time workers...etc. Sometimes we just dont have time for idle chit chat....


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

I just recently starting hunting. I hunt deer, but would love to go on a turkey hunt.


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

i hunt,too.....strictly archery..i havent picked up my firearms in a few years...i also do 3D shooting....just to practice for hunting!! i like to hunt above all,although i do realize that spots are good for my overall technique and conditioning...I HATE IT!!! id rather be in the woods!!!


----------



## okoutdoorswoman (Mar 12, 2003)

*lady hunters*

I love to hunt! I hunt with a bow. I have taken my son and his cousin deer hunting with a gun, and I sure like bow hunting better! I personally have only harvested deer up to now, but I am looking forward to turkey, bear, elk, antelope and sheep! I want to do it all!  Who says that this is only a man's sport?


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

I hunt with a bow only....tried shotgun, rifle and muzzleloader, but after all of them I like the compound the best to hunt with, but I might use a muzzleloader from time to time.


----------



## schorton (Jul 22, 2003)

i bowhunt. i've harvested 8 whitetail in the past 3 years. i have a bear tag for this year. so i'll be hunting bear as well as deer this coming season.

and i'm an old grandma. i love to bowhunt.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

I also Bowhunt only ...... Deer , Turkey, Coyotes, Racoon's, Posum ..... I have been Bowhunting for 6 years and love the feeling of getting up close with a Bow 
DeborahKF


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

I would say it is on the rise in my area... 4 of the 5 women I shoot targets with regularily bowhunt. All of us bowhunt deer, 3 of 4 also bowhunt for bear.


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

*It's great to see so many....*

.....have replied so far.........and such a degree of varying backgrounds and styles of hunting is also fantastic.....

Now I by no means want to pull anyone away from a sight, I think AT is tops on the net for Archery.......but if you guys had a spare moment, would you stop in over at Realtree and let "LadyLuck" know she is not alone........the poor girl is busting her hump trying ot keep the ladies room over there going, but it just seems to be fading away.........she'd love it a bunch to hear from some fellow lady hunters.... 

REALTREE 


Now on another note........is there something you ladies could think of that we men could do different, or more of ?? How 'bout equipment and clothing manufacturers ?? Is there plenty of the kinda gear that you like to use ??

Now that my wife is showing some interest in hunting and also archery.....are there some things that this clueless man should keep his eyes and mind open to ?? Thanks for any help on all counts....Clay


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Lady Hunter*

I too hunt, and have for many years. I started out with a single shot 410 shotgun many years ago and only hunted squirrel. Graduated to a 20 guage with which I killed 3 turkeys (and more squirrel), then to a rifle and deer hunted. Only 1 1/2 years ago did I get into bow shooting and I LOVE it!!! I killed 3 deer this past season with my bow and I find it a lot more fun than hunting with a gun, although I did kill my bear this year with a 30/30 rifle but only because the cold weather in Canada had my arthritic shoulder so stiff I couldn't pull my bow over.

RED DOT


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Red-Dot.....I can totally associate with hunting exclusively with Bow......I even try to fill my gun tags with bow (which is legal in ND)........good luck this coming season


----------



## nhbowchick (Apr 21, 2004)

*more made for women....*

Browning has just come out with a new line of Women's overalls camo-microfiber-waterproof- they're very nice, but they still don't come in suppresent. The problem with the men's clothing is that to get room for the hips....and mine aren't "that" large...you have to buy a bigger size and then the waist doesn't fit and you look ridiculous....so if you have any pull in the clothing industry.....we needs pants that are gortex with supprescent, and jackets where they arms aren't so long they drag on the ground, and the shoulder's aren't so wide you could wear football pads underneath them..... 

I'm hunting for the first time this year...Bear.....I think

I sat in a tree stand last year with my boyfriend, and I enjoyed myself but I come from an ingnorant anti-hunting background, and I still don't know if I'm going to actually be able to release that arrow yet or not....I'll let you know in the fall....


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

I have hunted with both rifle and bow. Probably will only hunt with bow now. Love it!!! Got my first deer with a bow last year. 
I have shot several bucks with my rifle, but nothing compares to shooting an animal with a bow! My husband and I are going on our first bear hunt with a bow in August. Wish us both good Luck!!! We will be traveling to Missouri in November for a whitetail deer hunt I fortunately won. Hopefully he will get me on tape shooting my deer there in Missouri.  
As for equipment for ladies, I wish the wrist strap releases would make an adult size release with a smaller wrist strap. Fortunately, the bow shop I buy my releases from ordered the kids size release which is smaller(both the caliper and the wrist strap are smaller) and put the strap over on an adult size caliper. Works great, but why not just make a smaller wrist strap for us ladies.  
Robin


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks to all of those that have responded so far......and double thanks to those that have visited the link and helped LadyLuck out 

I don't have any pull in the clothing market, but we can make sure your voices are heard, by voicing your opinions hear, and then contacting manufacturers with a link to threads such as this........don't give up hope


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Womens clothing*

 Hi everyone!!!
I wrote to Missy Zimmerman and Scott at Robinson Labs....who does the scentlock camo wear and they told me that Whitewater has a full line of women camo hunting apparel. They are sending me a catalog and when I get it I will post email address and you can also get a catalog. If we work hard enough perhaps we can get some good company to accomadate we women!!!! I would really love to have the scentlock but they only make mens camo.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I've hunted for awhile now but started bow hunting last year. It gets you in the woods earlier. A matter of fact my deer season, here in Ca., starts on July 10th in "A Zone". I can't wait.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I am an avid woman bowhunter. Not only do I bowhunt but I am an assistant bowhunter education instructor. When I actually turn 18, I can teach my own class.
Katie


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*women hunters*

I know there's quite a few more women who hunt that occasionally post here on AT. They may not post often here, or at other sites, as "life" keeps them occupied!  

The person starting this thread asked a few questions re: equipment to help women hunters, attracting and retaining them in the sport etc. 

I'm very lucky to be tall enough to wear many of the men's clothing items. But, I still have challenges! ;D For example, many shirts, jackets and vests START at size Men's medium. I can often get away with that, depending on brand and style, but even the ones that fit me the best are somewhat too big/long. But when it comes to a vest, I'd really love to have it fit snug enough to not let all my body heat escape around the edges, and fit trim enough to work as an additional layer under a jacket for extra cold days! 

As one of the ladies already mentioned, men's pants don't fit quite right! ;D I've worn them for years by necessity, and have been known to get out the sewing machine and add a waist taper so I don't have multiple layers of fabric wadded up under a belt! ;D It's wonderful that a few companies ARE making hunting clothing in women's sizes. The next challenge is the same for any limited market item.... finding a store that carries them so you can try 'em on!  Some mail order Co's are really good about letting you exchange sizes, but that can add a lot of time (and potentially expense) to the process.

As for attracting and retaining women hunters... we hunt for a variety of reasons, as do men. Women enjoy hunting for the peace and quiet, solitude, closeness with nature, and personal challenges of locating game, stealth, accuracy, tracking skills etc. And like men, some are more interested in the food quality of the game, others may be interested in a "trophy" animal, and others simply the challenge of hunting something they hadn't before. Some really enjoy the physical challenges and enjoy hiking into the backcountry, while others prefer a short walk to a stand or blind. Some love to camp at/near the hunting areas, while others prefer the comforts of a hot shower and soft bed every night!  Regardless of the specific aspects of hunting interest or degree of interest (obsession? ;D) in hunting, the confidence and self-reliance that hunting and related skills can provide is something that can be enjoyed by women just as much as men!  

At the "personal" level, it's always helpful to know something about the person you're trying to attract to archery/hunting. Then you can emphasize the aspects of archery/hunting that most appeal to that person. Over time, the new archer/hunter may become interested in other aspects as well, but if not, that's OK too.  It's awesome if a person has a friend or significant other that shares the same interests and degree of passion. But it's unrealistic to EXPECT that!  And ya never know, the new archer/hunter may get even more excited about some aspect(s) than YOU are!


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

*women hunters*

I am a 29 year old Archer,Hunter,Mom of 5,Wife,Daughter,and woman who loves the outdoors. I love to shoot many kinds of guns , fish and have planned for a bowfishing trip soon..........BUT I think most women that enjoy hunting and Archery or any other outdoor activites are OUTDOORS doing those activities and not sitting in a chat room talking about doing them. If we were we would most likely be complaining about how there isnt anywhere to find camo for WOMEN and how most sporting goods or Archery shops treat us like children who dont know what we are talking about! Men can chat and brag and have it their way because thats how it has been forever! BUT NOT FOR LONG!!!!!!!!!!! There are too many women who are joining up and wanting it their way and the Manufactures are going to have to start paying attention. So far I haven't killed anything while hunting but as I told some men that came in our shop....I will some day kill a BIG one and when I do everyone that comes in here will know it was killed by a WOMAN !...............Even if I had to wear young mens hunting clothes to do it.

Tonya White


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*You go girl!!!*

Tanya, you hit the nail on the head. These manufacturers think men are the only people who hunt because women have other things to do.....like cooking and taking care of children and husbands ....to get on the internet and chat!!! All the manufacturers see is men talking about their hunts. They need to know that there are almost as many women who hunt as there are men. Some where, some time there will be a company to cater to us and they will make a fortune because, after all, we DO care about how we look even in the woods!!!!


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

*howmany ladies*

Thanks .


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Women on the move*

Women are the fastest growing segment of the Hunting Industry and the only sector to have any real growth.

There is a nice site called Women Hunters under yahoo groups

It the oldest and one of the largest Yahoo hunting groups.


Great people


TINK 

PS Pix of red Dot & her BAR


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Thats a nice LITTLE bear...


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Bear*

Thanks A.J. I am very proud of him!!!! Took me a week of hunting to get this one!!!


----------



## chasta (Sep 25, 2003)

Add one more to your list. I use bow, rifle and shotgun. I just Love to hunt.


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*women's hunting clothes*

Hi girls, Whitewater has a few things for ladies. You can get their catalog by writing to: Whitewater W 4228 Church Street, Hingham, Wi.53031 or email Missy Zimmerman at WWW.Robinsonoutdoors.com and she will send the catalogs to you. Robinson has nothing for ladies while Whitewater does have a few things. Robinson makes the scentlock and I would love to have a set of those, but even the small size is too large for me. Good luck!!!


----------



## Alias3D (Mar 23, 2004)

I bow hunt only and got my first and second bucks last fall. No record books but a nice 10-point. My husband was very proud and I was so excited. I really enjoy archery and hunting and wish I could do more of both.


----------



## azgirl (Jun 27, 2004)

*Women Hunters*

Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but I am still hunting! In fact, my hubby and I are planning a Texas hunt sometime next year. I don't gun hunt, however - bow hunting only.


----------



## azgirl (Jun 27, 2004)

*More on Women Hunters*

I forgot to add that my first kill with a bow was a nice Corsican ram - missed the record books by 1! The second was a nice 250lb boar - you should have seen the guide's face when I took the boar down with one of my little (26") arrows! It was priceless! I am hoping to get a deer this year.


----------



## Sister (Jul 14, 2004)

I love to hunt, have taken deer and a bear with my bow and am always ready to fling an arrow at a turkey (no luck yet). I am counting the days til October. Being single have hunted by myself for several years, it's a challenge at times, but I have a few good hunting buddies too that help a lot. Will check out your site at Realtree. Always glad to see anyone promoting women in the woods.
Women need clothes that FIT us, would be nice to have that, not what's "close enough" that has to be cinched up to fit.


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Clothes*

I was at Bass Pro Shop in Shreveport last weekend and they have a small selection of ladies clothing by Whitewater. I actually found a pair of pants that fit!!! Nothing else though. I didn't look at the shirts as I have several of them....long and short sleeves and also have enough T-shirts....long and short sleeves.
Nobody makes boots for women either. I like the Much boots and I had to buy a pair that are a size and 1/2 too large, but I wear them any way!!!! 
If we keep on at the manufacturers maybe they will get the message. I know one thing....some body would definitely make a mint with ladies camo clothing!!!!


----------



## Jim Mense (Dec 13, 2003)

Iminrut:

I think the problem might be that lady archers are not tech oriented (lack of time, interest, etc.).  My wife shoots spots, field, 3D, and hunts seriously, but her attitude is "give me a bow and some arrows and let me shoot!" Someone else does the bow tuning stuff and shops for new gadgets!


----------



## Sister (Jul 14, 2004)

*Tech oriented?*

 Hey I for one have my own bow press and do a lot of my own tuning and I know several other women who do the same. I am not afraid to ask for help when I need it though. So, I really don't know if that is the reason, probably the biggest reason is time, especially if there are children, how many men will stay home with the kids and let their wife go hunting???? any volunteers? So, guys, give your wives a break sometime, they might just run off to the woods. She might reward you later . Ya never know!!!


----------



## Lady (Jan 14, 2004)

I love to hunt! Have hunted white tail and bear and birds with guns and have started bowhunting just a year ago.

One problem I have found with the clothing issue is that, although there is clothing available for women (and children), the stores never have anything in stock that we can try on. Everything needs to be ordered and I don't know about you but I don't want to be spending that kind of money on something unless it fits just perfect.

The other thing is cold weather clothing. Up here in Canada it is really an issue ( Iv'e seen been hunting in below 0 C quite often)and they say that women ( because of their biology) simply get colder than men do. Also (in my case) The women seem to do a lot more sitting while the men put the chases on and I don't know but I'm always frozen! This year I bought the 3in1 parka they advertise in Cabelas and can't wait to try it out. The only challenge will be to shoot with all that bulk.


----------



## Sarge (Jan 8, 2004)

Ladies, ladies! 

You have to understand that hunting is a lot different than going to the bowclub and shooting the 3D course with your friends. No makeup allowed! It is strictly come-as –you-are, even if you have to stop for lunch at the local diner where all your friends could be gathered.  

You will need raccoon urine for your boots!  

No lilac scented undergarments, and absolutely no glitter of any kind! Whitetail deer have a serious aversion to anything that “sparkles”.
Cellphones can be carried into the woods, but long conversations with daughters, boyfriends, or astrologists are not recommended. 

Also, the woods are full of …….bugs! And… snakes! And ….animal poop! 

You would probably be much better off staying at home and let us men handle the job of killing those big, nasty, Pope and Young Bucks!


----------



## azgirl (Jun 27, 2004)

*Isn't this site for women?*

So what gives with all you men reading the Archery Talk Women threads? Don't you have enough other stuff to read or what?

I just bought some camo from Bass Pro Shops - their Stalker Lite brand, since I live in the desert we don't wear that cold weather camo. The clothes fit really nice. But unlike some, they actually run true to size - maybe a little on the large side. I have to buy men's boots, too - thankfully I can wear a size 7 (with socks). I do wish they would make more varieties of women's hunting boots. Any shoe manufacturer's out there?


----------



## boyntosj (Jan 13, 2004)

I my ownself don't care one way or the other about whether or not I wear women's clothing. I go to hunt, not be a fashion statement. Men's, women's , youth's-who cares? I certainly don't! 

Jen


----------



## Bunny Quiver (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, I am kinda new to traditional archery. I just got started this spring, and I LOVE it. I could not hit this turkey that I had shot at 10 times or so with my compound and only brought home 8 feathers that I clipped off of him, so I put it in the closet and went to a recurve. I am hitting what I am shooting at now and it is so much more comfortable for me to shoot the recurve than that compound.  

I am looking forward to lots of target practice and stump shooting before deer season gets here. Oh, I am going to go after that darn turkey again this year. I WILL bring him home this time.


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

I hunt. I've only been once, but am looking forward to future trips. Last season was my first time going, got my first deer. Loved it, can't wait to go again!


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*Hey Dot! Womens clothes? They don't fit me!*

Dot at least you wear a womens size (from pics I've seen). 

I gotta shop in the youth section. Talk about limited selections. Even as the racks are being filled before the season there is a very limited selection, and NO WHERE NEAR the options the men have. My heavy hunting coat took 4 months to find. I found a mens brand that ran a little small, still too big on me and more money than I wanted to spend, but much warmer, quieter, and functional than the youth camo coats.

So if women are such a growing factor (and our money is just as green as a mans),and the youth are the future of our sport (and they out grow everything every year) then when will the manufactures wake up. They are missing out on a lot of NEW money.

It has been nice to see that bow manufactures have started to see that there is a market for short draw bows with a lower peak poundage that has all the bell and whisles the the men want. These are perfect for smaller women,women who can not pull 40 + lbs, it also makes it perfect for our youth who want to hunt.

By the way, my boots cam from the youth section too. LOL

Nancy


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

I love to hunt, gun and bow. I have been hunting with my husband for about 10 years, it is the best stress relief I know. There's nothing like being in the woods when the sun rises. I have been on several women bowhunts up at Tara Wildlife in MS.

Shirby


----------



## Hoyt gal (Jun 17, 2004)

*How many women Bowhunters???*

I have Bowhunted since 1990. My dad started me shooting when I was 13. I killed my first doe when I was 14. 
I would rather hunt with my bow than eat. I have three boys I am bringing up to be avid archers ( god didn't give me a girl) although I am not complaning they are all healthy. 
It is hard to fing clothes to fit us. I can't find clothes keep my 4 year old warm anywhere. sometimes I take a blanket and wrap him up after we get in the stand. I would really like to see a parka with a snug fit on my arms and chest to give me good string clearance. Although I probabaly can't afford one, I would like to see them available to women who can. 
I am from Oklahoma there aren't any women around here to hunt with that I have found. Since I am married and my husband works alot I just take one lf my boys. If there any women hunters out there around me that wants a hunting buddy every once in a while look me up.
Tanya Krebbs


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Waterdragonlpn- I have the exact opposite problem.... i'm so tall it's hard to find hunting gear that fits me... i finally found some camo that was just about long enough (log enough to not complain about to much) and slender enough to not fall off of me... and of course it was in the mens section... they just don't make womens camo for the wide spectrum of heights and sizes like they do with men... i wish they did though!


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Ditto that, MissTy.

Bass Pro sells some women's Red Head clothing that fits well AND is tough AND is reasonably priced.

Tas


----------



## tealybird (Feb 23, 2003)

I too love to hunt, anywhere, anyhow, anything. I was socialized by my Grandpa, as the oldest grandkid, I was his constant sidekick. We fished and hiked and hung out in the woods. He didn't really take me hunting, but I remember he hunted and told me the stories. He got me a BB gun and we got my first squirrel together. 

Two years ago I decided that it was time to try bowhunting, in honor of my old, gone, Grandpa. That first fall I shot a doe, last year I got an 8 point and a TURKEY!!

I am now so thoroughly hooked it is a shame. I am spoiled and ruined forever.

And I met my husband turkey hunting.... (Bag 'm and Tag 'm! )

I just buy the guys clothes and don't worrry about them being baggy. Women's stuff is more expensive and like you say, apart from Cabela's and Bass Pro, there aren't too many others making stuff for us gals....yet!

I dream about a bear like Dot's...

Kris


----------



## Alyssa (Feb 23, 2004)

*WomenHunters & clothing*

Thanks for the plug for WomenHunters Tink!

I don't mean to pull you away from AT or this thread, but you'll find lots of helpful advice and info at WomenHunters.com

I've been bowhunting since 1983 and have seen alot of changes in the hunting industry.....I used to buy all men's clothing when I started out, still do if I find a good sale : ) But , nothing compares to the fit and feel of camo cut specifically for a woman's shape. It gives where it needs to, and fits snugly where you want it. No bagging and worrying about getting in your way.

I have always found the widest selection of patterns and styles from Bass Pro Shops and Cabelas, with some pants being sewn to the exact length you specify...nice! Also there's a nice site called "tomboy" that sells camo clothing just for women, and has some sizes in "XS", you don't see that very often.

Women are here to stay....(sorry Sarge, nice try....) and what's available now for choices is HUGE compared to what was available 20 yrs ago. Hopefully each year will get better & better.

Tink & Dot: Can't wait to hunt with you in Novmeber at Giles Island...just found out you'll be there the same time I will be. : )


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great ALI[ Dates of hutn have been changes nov 1 -4th

Cheers TINK


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Fashion Statement*

I will agree with you on not caring about making a fashion statement, but if you want to make a good shot on your target, you can't have cloths that hang or droop all around your bow. Besides, what does it hurt to look nice, you never know when you might harvest a "Big Boy" and be on the cover of Rack or BuckMaster. 

Shirby


----------



## archery480 (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree with the lady. Why are the men on a women's archery talk? Besides us women have been hunting just as long as the men, there's just not as many of us hunting as men. And no we leave the perfume and makeup at home. We are just as serios about hunting as you men. I've hunted with shot guns since I was 8. I still hunt with shot guns and now with a bow and love it.  I do wish some of the clothes would fit better but I don't mind.

Tammy


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Yup, lady hunters know to leave the cell phones off, to leave the perfume at home, and this time of year, our favorite makeup comes in shades of greens, browns, and black!  And our favorite "jewelry" and "accessories" are things like binoculars and calls and rangefinders as necklaces, a non-glare watch and a wrist-strap release for bracelets, and sometimes it is stylin' to have a hat and gloves to match our "outfits"!  

Great hunting to all!


----------



## Dartoness (Feb 29, 2004)

I've bowhunted off and on for 6 years. Work full time, and have a couple of little ones. I don't feel experienced enough to go out on my own yet. If no babysitter avail, my father in law comes and sits with the kids, so my hubby and I can go out. And actually, my husband has stayed home so my father in law can go out together. 
Last fall my sister in law were able to go gun hunting together. We didn't get anything, but felt real independence out there without the guys.
As for the clothing, I like to get something that fits. I have missed a buck, from my bow hitting my clothing. I have a hard time keeping warm. I get chilled easily. Any suggestions on what to do without bulking up. Once I get chilled I seem to have a hard time pulling my bow back.


----------



## ABrokenArrow217 (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been shooting bow off and on since i was 14. I'm 26 now and I'm going to hunt this year for the first time. Cant wait...


----------



## turkeysue (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm new to AT, but I've been shootin PSE bows for almost 20 years. My motto, if it have fur or feathers and is in season, it's in my sights. I prefer bow hunting to gun. But will do either. Women aren't as chatty as you guys. I don't feel the need to brag as much, I just let the arrows do the talking. Keeping us interested I don't see a problem, but treating us with the respect we deserve would help, nothing personal to you, but there is still alotta discrimination going on, Texas, Illinois, Colorado,etc. Both with guides, hunters and 3D shooters. Even the Buckmasters big expo shoot doesn't include women anymore because they say not enough are interested. I would love to compete in that big indoor 3D tournement!!!! How about all you other Ladies?


----------



## mossyoak_archer (Sep 1, 2004)

*stay at home dads*

sister i for one would be more than willin to stay at home some during season so my wife could go hunting(if i was married still)
i donr it for my ex-wife every year,so yes there are guys that would be willin to stay at home so the gals can hunt.but got to be 50/50 we stay home some they stay home some.when my daughter got about 3 she went with us.


----------



## supertecchick (Jul 2, 2004)

I have been hunting for about 6 years not...since I was 9. I hunted with my dad with a rifle for about 2 years, and then actually started bowhunting. I can't imagine my life without it. I look forward to hunting at the end of the year so much! This a a awesome post, to see how many ladies in here hunt.!

~supertecchick


----------



## turkeysue (Aug 27, 2004)

When I was speaking of discrimination I wasn't referring to spousal. I had a few problems with 3 differant guides and with a few guys at a local archery club. Probably just isolated incedences?


----------



## bizy huntin (Sep 28, 2004)

I love to hunt! I have only hunted with rifle and shotgun till this year (actually about two months ago) when I purchased a bow to get out there a little earlier. Now I am hooked. I love to see how close the deer come in. Actually, I was shooting from the ground the other day and had one come right up next to me, not more than 4 feet from me! Looked right at me (unfortunately I was half way through drawing my bow at this point and had to freeze for what seemed like forever  and boy did that hurt) and then the doe continued out to the field in front of me like I wasn't even there. Now that's what I call scent control.  

I usually stay warm by layering and lots of them too, I get cold even if it's 70 out...lol
To keep my clothes from getting in the way of my firing I use a fingerless compression sleeve. I ordered it from Cabelas and it works great for compressing the layers of clothing down and out of your way. 

I think women make great hunters. We have the natural ability to over analyze just about everything, so are usually well prepared for anything. Everything from spending the time it takes to become proficient with a bow, to the little details that go into dressing and de-scenting for the hunt, we women are very detail oriented and a great addition to the hunting field.


----------



## huntingchick31 (Oct 8, 2004)

You've found one here. I started hunting opening day Oct. 1st. Took the day off work and I've been addicted ever since. I have a great hunting partner too.


----------



## FLCountrygirl (Oct 14, 2004)

I am new here...have been shooting trad archery for 3 year...began hunting last year and really enjoyed it!


----------



## pinecone (Aug 4, 2004)

I haven't been over here in a few months, so I'm just getting caught up on the threads and wanted to respond to this one. I don't know if there is a decline of women in the woods, or just a decline in posting on the net. The plethora of programs aimed at encouaging women in outdoor sports is likely introducing new recruits to the wonders of the outdoors, however, they may not all be on line. There are a lot of women who post on other sites as well. For example, you might check out www.womenhunters.com and see how many women are posting there. We definately need to keep introducing more women to the virtues of the outdoor lifestyle...and particularly archery and bowhunting given its total family appeal. If we do, we'll continue to have a chance to fight off the antis and preserve our heritage for the future. 

Claudia


----------



## Lady (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not out to make a fashion statement either but at 5'4" and 100lbs its hard to find mens clothing that I'm not swimming in! I have no problem wearing "mens clothing" if they would make them in XXsmall and stock that size in the stores!

And for the record I do spray racoon and fox piss on my boots and wear the same long johns for more than one day in a row when at camp (with no plumbing) too!


----------



## turkeyhunter28 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello,

I'm a female who is getting into archery i have found that i love it. looking forward to taking my frist big game with my bow. we hunt deer,elk(when we can get a tag) turkey, etc love to see all the woman out there in the field you go ladies.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi y'all: 
I've hunted small game since I was 13. Shot my first deer (shotgun) when I was 21. I have two bowkilled whitetails to my credit. Hopefully, when I get out of nursing school, there will be much more opportunity (and money) to hunt. In fact one of the big reasons I chose nursing as a profession is the amount of agency and 2nd/3rd shift work available. I can work around prime hunting dates!


----------

